# Timing Belt noise



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

arusnak92 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum and new to chevy cruze. I bought a 2014 Cruze diesel. A squeaking noise came from under the hood. Thought it was the serpentine belt but wasn't. Replaced the serpentine belt and the noise is still there. When I bought the car it had 99,300 miles on it and now has 100,300. Timing belt reminder came on so I ordered the belt, water pump and tensioner. My worry is that the timing belt is going to break. I have the new belt on hand but have to wait until the water pump and tensioner come in. _*Is it safe to drive until this Friday when I get the chance to replace it?*_
> 
> Thanks.


That’s a loaded question.

You’re smart to do this maintenance at 100k and doing the water pump at the same time makes good sense. Normally the belt will last well past 100k. The reason for the maintenance interval is to catch it BEFORE it breaks.

That being said, several here have gone over 100k before replacing the TB. On the other hand, I’ve yet to hear of anyone who had one break before reaching 100k.

Definitely best to get ‘er done sooner rather than later. Whether it’ll last till Friday, eh...


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I might add one other thought...if your tensioner is what’s making the noise...that could be a big issue. If it seizes, you could potentially burn the belt.


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Now this is just me guessing here. When I got the car it wasn't making that noise when I test drove it. I thought that maybe the dealer got some cleaner on the serpentine belt but that wasn't the case. Anyways, coolant was disappearing. Dealer said it was normal but I didn't think so. So my theory is maybe the water pump is making that noise or maybe coolant is getting on the belt if that makes any sense?


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Also I'm not sure if i'm in the right thread for this post


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Have you checked under the timing belt cover for coolant leak?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

arusnak92 said:


> Also I'm not sure if i'm in the right thread for this post


Mods can move this to Gen 1 Diesel section if needed, no worries.


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

arusnak92 said:


> Also I'm not sure if i'm in the right thread for this post





Rivergoer said:


> Mods can move this to Gen 1 Diesel section if needed, no worries.


Moved.


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a video of the noise but I don’t know how to upload it.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

arusnak92 said:


> I have a video of the noise but I don’t know how to upload it.


Neither do I.

Best bet given your 100K powertrain warranty just expired is do the timing belt (since it’s due anyway) and also the water pump like you plan.

If you still have the noise afterwards, you will have at least isolated yet another potential source. If you’re doing the work yourself, here’s a helpful link

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...iscussion/219513-timing-belt-replacement.html


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Just got home from work. Going to take the cover off and see if there is any coolant on it and what the belt condition is.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

*



*



These are all for the 1.4l, but will give you an idea what you're getting into.

*How To: Replace Serpentine Belt 1.4L Turbo*


*How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet*


*How To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze*


*How To Set Timing on 1.4L Turbo Internal Engine Video*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

So here are my findings when I took the cover off. Looks like there is some corrosion around the water pump. The belt itself looks good but still going to change. There was some white powder looking stuff on the belt but it wipes off. Now since I removed the cover and inspected it the noise has gotten quieter. With all that being said I have contacted GM because I was unhappy with what the dealer told me (The car was not leaking coolant) I find that had to believe. They told me that it was normal for the coolant to evaporate and to top it off when I changed my oil. They pressure tested the system and guaranteed me that there was no leaks. All that being said and done was before my powertrain warranty was up. Here is some pictures I took.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 11, 2015)

You know how to tell if a car salesman is lying ?

Wyr
God bless


----------



## arusnak92 (Mar 20, 2018)

Timing belt change was a success. Not as bad as I thought, my dad helped. And the squeaking noise it gone. Thanks for the help and support.


----------

